# Diarrhea in 2WW - Advice needed



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls - can anyone please give me some advice. I am having really bad diarrhea (sorry TMI) this morning and not sure what I should do...  I am really worried that this may ruin my chances of my treatment working... Has anyone else had this ?
Lexi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

What progesterone supplement are you on ?  Are you using cyclogest and if so, how are you using it eg front or back 

I'm sure having upset tummy isn't gonna effect your chances...but if you're concerned then perhaps give your clinic a quick call.

Take care  
Natasha


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

I am on Cyclogest (back door) - front door from tonight. Phoned clinic but weren't much help. They told me to starve myself...  I had a few dried apricots this morning so wonder if they could have caused it..

I also wanted to wish you good luck with your treatment.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

It could be the cyclogest as upset tummy/constipation can be some of the side effects...but using them "front bottom" seems to ease this a bit, as well as any windiness







so hopefully things will be better once you start doing this. When I started using them on 1st ivf I remember popping out to shops and all of a sudden I needed the loo soooo badly that I had to phone up DP to come and pick me up from down the road as didn't think I'd make it  From then on I used the other way and it was fine....

Just make sure you keep your fluids up so you don't get dehydrated....

...and thanks for the good luck wishes 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

